# Thinkpad T580 4K 60Hz auf Ext. Monitor Probleme



## Schiassomat (27. April 2019)

Hallo liebe Forumsgemeinde,

Als erstes zu meiner Hardware
Lenovo Thinkpad T580
Prozessor Intel I7 8550U
Grafik Intel UHD Graphics 620
Ram 16GB
Display 15Zoll 4K 60Hz
Betriebssystem Win 10 Pro
Monitor Extern Samsung U28E850 (28Zoll 4K 60Hz)

Nun zu meinem Problem.
Hab das Notebook seit etwa einem halben Jahr in Betrieb und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit nur habe ich das Problem wenn ich das Notebook über ein HDMI Kabel mit meinem Monitor verbinde reagiert die Maus sehr zäh und schwammig.
Auf dem Integrierten 4K Display funktioniert die selbe Maus aber ohne Probleme.
Das ganze hab ich jetzt darauf eingrenzen könne dass es wohl an der Bildwiederholrate am Externen Monitor liegt.
Das Notebook Display Läuft mit 4k 60Hz bei dem Externen Monitor schaffe ich es nicht über 4K 30Hz.(Keine höher Einstellmöglichkeit im Treiber vorhanden)
Der Monitor und das Notebook selber können also die 60Hz und auch der HDMI Anschluss am Monitor wenn man den richtigen auswählt.(Hab beide HDMI Ports versucht keine Änderung)
Kann es sein dass das Notebook am HDMI Port max. 30Hz ausgeben kann?
Kann dazu im Web nichts finden.

Das HDMI Kabel welches ich verwende ist ein neues Premium zertifiziertes Kabel, sollte also auch OK sein.

Kabel: Ultra HDTV 4K HDMI Kabel, Premium Zertifiziert, 1 Meter: Amazon.de: Amazon.de

Ach ja, bei mir in der Arbeit verwende ich auch einen 4K 60Hz Monitor aber mit USB-C Docking Station und Display Port, das Funktioniert einwandfrei.
Vielleicht kann mir da von euch jemand weiterhelfen, sonst muss ich mir extra für zuhause eine Docking Station kaufen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. April 2019)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> Kabel: Ultra HDTV 4K HDMI Kabel, Premium Zertifiziert, 1 Meter: Amazon.de: Amazon.de


 Tausche das mal.



Schiassomat schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir da von euch jemand weiterhelfen, sonst muss ich mir extra für zuhause eine Docking Station kaufen.


Die Dockingstaion ist aber sehr praktisch.
Ich möchte sie nicht missen an meinem T520.


----------



## fotoman (27. April 2019)

Tja, der T580 hat "nur" eine IGP und Intel schlampt dort seit mind. 10 Jahren. Falls Lenovo nicht intern einen anderen DP->HDMI Umsetzer eingebaut hat, kann der Laptop per HDMI nur 4k@30Hz. Einzig DP geht mit 4K@60 Hz

UnterStuetzung fuer Intel (R) UHD graphics 620

Laut Geizhals kann der T580 nur HDMI 1.4B, was gemäß
High Definition Multimedia Interface – Wikipedia
dann halt nur 4K@30Hz sind. Per Dock und DP sind es dann 4K@60Hz


----------



## airXgamer (1. Mai 2019)

Kann über HDMI nur 30hz, siehe Lenovo Spec sheet:
https://psref.lenovo.com/syspool/Sy...580/ThinkPad_T580_Platform_Specifications.pdf


----------

